# iDVD Creates DVD without Sound on DVD Players



## Doctor X (Feb 27, 2011)

I tried searching HERE and on a few places.  I received a lot of information that does not answer the problem. First, my Mac specifics:

Macbook 4,1: 2.4 GHz, 6 GB RAM, OS 10.6.6 with plenty of HD space.

I use *Egato Video Capture* to capture from video tapes I made long ago. Usually it works easily. Capture then go to *iMovie 9.0.2* which then creates an mp4. You can then edit, add chapters, then import it _directly_ to *iDVD 7.1.1* and then burn a DVD you can play with on the computer AND standard DVD players.

Unfortunately, it is not doing that. It creates a disk you can play fine on your computer using whatever DVD software--DVD Player, VLC--but it will not have sound in a standard DVD player.

Searching, it may be a problem with iMovie 9--some have suggested going to iMovie 6 of all things.

Any suggestions?

One person stated that the "mp4" format is data and not a DVD--but this has worked before :cry:   I guess Apple, in its finite wisdom, wants *iDVD* to create disks you can play on your computer or AppleTV because . . . like . . . why would someone want anything else?

However, the resultant DVD does have the VIDEO_TS folder with expected contents.  

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 12, 2011)

After some searching on many FAQ and Mac boards--and trial and error--I discovered the SOLUTION to the problem.  

1. *Record Movie*--by whatever method.

2. *iMovie:* IMMEDIATELY go to View and turn OFF "Audio Skimming"--it is on by default 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.





_
Make your movie--make your chapters, et cetera._

3. *Share:* DO NOT then click iDVD--instead, click "Media Browser"





_
wait . . . a few hours . . . make coffee . . . walk the dog . . . finish taxes . . . bury the bodies. . . ._

You will now have a good sized *rcproject* file.  This is your movie.






4. *iDVD * Now go to iDVD.  Go to Import -- Video and open the rcproject file.






5. *Finish Your DVD!*

I do not know--nor does anyone else it seems--why direct transfer from *iMovie* to *iDVD* does not work--this has been a problem as long ago as iMovieHD.  I guess Apple assumes everyone will be happy playing movies on their computer.

--J.D.


----------

